# Evie Grace Lee arrived early!



## MUMOF5

Hi, my beautiful baby girl arrived on 31 December 2008 at 12.22pm, weighing a tiny 3lb 12oz.

Story as follows:

I started to lose my 'show' on Christmas Day, and on Sunday it turned bloody, so I telephoned the hospital, and they requested that I go up there to be checked. As some of you may remember, I was unhappy with the quick and unhelpful manner of the doctor, who told me that it wasnt my show and was probably due to cervical erosion. Well on the Monday night I had a bit of an ache low under my bump, I went to bed as usual, and at 3,20am I got up to go to the loo when my waters broke. 

We went into hospital and I was examined in labour ward, who confirmed my waters had gone. At that point there was no contractions, so they put me on antibiotics and admitted me to the ward. 

Once the consultant did her rounds it was decided that if the baby showed any signs of distress then I was to be induced immediately, if not then they would induce labour on the Wednedsay ( New Years Eve). 

Throughout the Tuesday night I was getting contractions, although they were irregular and were not showing up on the monitor for some reason?!.

At 10.15am on Wednesday I was taken to labour ward to be induced, I was given IV antibiotics first, then at 11.15am they started the syntocinin drip, the contractions started immediately, as did the tension in the room, as the babys heart started to drop dramatically with each contraction, so the doctor was called, who said that if I didnt get her out asap then I would need an emergency caesarean, that was enough to get me focused, and at 12.22pm Evie Grace was born with the cord wrapped around her little neck. the paediatricians were present due to the fact that she was 6 weeks early and small. She only needed a little oxygen shortly after birth, then I was able to cuddle her for about 5 mins before they took her off to special care.

I was given a drip to contract my uterus, as I was a 'multiple mum', I was apparently more at risk of bleeding too much after birth, but it was as if i was still in labour, and I was still needing the gas and air for over 2 hours after I delivered her, as the pain was so bad. eventually they decided to stop the drip, as they could see the pain it was causing me. The relief was almost instant. After 5 mins of the drip stopping I was up, washing and dressing myself! I stayed in hopsital until Friday lunchtime, although they were going to discharge me on Thursday, I begged them to let me stay one more night to be closer to Evie on the Special Care unit.

I can honestly say that although she was the smallest of my babies by far, it was the most painful and stressful labour I have had. She is still in Special care, but is doing really well, and hopefully in couple of days will be out of the Intensive Care room. 

The hardest thing has been coming home without her, when we were in the car coming home, we got to the end of our road and I just burst out crying, I felt so wrong coming home and not having her with me. Hopefully in a couple of weeks I will get my little Evie home with us where she belongs. Thanks for taking the time to read my birth story, and all I can say is that if you feel that something is not quite right with your pregnancy/baby etc then voice your concerns and get them checked out. If I hadnt kicked up a stink to get another scan done, they wouldnt have known that she was as small as she was, she wouldnt have got the steroids and if she had been born without them she could be in a lot worse a way than she is now. Trust your instincts. xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, I hope Evie is home with you very soon xXx


----------



## hellotasha

congrats hun, i hope things are just the way you want them real soon, you must be so proud xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats hope she comes home soon xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, i hope you get evie home soon


----------



## massacubano

congrats on your lil new years eve baby girl :pink:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Congratulations and well done - I am sure she will be home very soon!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats hope she gets home soon.


----------



## ChloesMummy

Congrats, glad she is doing so well x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl.
I hope she is home for you very soon hun xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations hun! I'm sure it wont be too much longer until your little girl is home with you :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations. I hope Evie is home with you soon x


----------



## xjade_edenx

congratulations i hope she will be home with you soon


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations & I hope she will be able to come home soon xxx


----------



## mummymadness

congrats on your little girl , I hope she gets big and comes home soon . xx .


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, hope she is home really soon x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Welsh_mum_to_b

Congratualtions hun!!! x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations. Hope shes home soon. xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hug::hug::hug:

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl. You told your story beautifully. I know how hard it is when they are threatening to discharge you before your beautiful baby - I refused to leave the hospital, but then I didn't have any other children too look after - how hard for you. I know what you mean about it feeling wrong not to be with your newborn - it's about the most unnatural feeling ever :( but it is what is best for her right now to be in the SCBU :hugs:

I know she will get better soon and be home in no time (although any time spent away from your beautiful new born baby will feel like a lifetime! :hugs:)

Best of luck and best wishes - thank you for sharing xxx

:hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

I love what TashaandBump has written. It's exactly right for you to read right now and no doubt how everyone thinks once they have read your story. I too say thank you for sharing and wish you huge congratulations on the birth of Evie Grace. I adore her names too and she looks like a little Evie in her picture. She's a really 'pretty' baby too, so you must be so very proud.

It sounds like you were very brave too and hopefully your sparkly new pink bundle will be home with her family sooner than you think. :flower:


----------



## Newt

congratulations, such a beauty. I hope she is home soon :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun hope she is home soon x x


----------



## kookie

congrats hun hope your baby girl comes home soon xx


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats... She is lovelly and hopefully be home very soon!xx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations hope she is home with you soon x x


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations, i hope shes home safe and sound with you very soon :)


----------



## bex

Congratulations on the birth of Evie. 

Niamh had to stay in hospital for 10 days as she was born poorly and when i went home to shower, get more clothes etc, it made me feel physically ill, its horrible leaving them behind.
Hope shes home with you soon xx


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## Beth_18

congrats x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations , Glad she is doing well.

I hope she's home with you soon. x


----------



## Jem

Congratulations! Hope Evie is home soon xxx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

She is sooo gorgeous, thats so sad that you couldn't take her to her family straight away. Good luck, congratulations again shes perfect!!!


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww congrats hun :)


----------



## aurora32

congrats she is a little cutie.



:hug:


----------



## alio

really hope she's home with you soon love.... congratulations on your gorgeous girl. xx


----------



## ladypink

Congratulations, brought a tear to my eye, she's beautiful. xxx


----------



## danni2609

congratulations on ur early arrival hope shes home soon:)


----------



## lauriech

Congrats hun! I'm sorry I haven't been on here before but haven't checked the birth stories in ages!

Your little princess is gorgeous :cloud9:...I hope all is well!

xxx


----------

